# Have Toshiba Laptop need help with linux drivers



## roflcopter4 (Mar 4, 2008)

OK I have a Satellite A215-S7433 Toshiba laptop and I have a duel boot of vista and Kubuntu. my problem is that I cant find the drivers for three things; visual drivers, Sound drivers, and Wifi for linux. Wanted to see if anyone out there has either found or rolled their own drivers, and where I could download them if they exist.


I found my specs for the computer and I will link them below.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_outFrm.jsp?moid=18527
27&rpn=PSAFGU&ct=DS&soid=1859178&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=
ccccadedhifjkdlcgfkceghdgngdgnn.0

and where other info about my computer is as well
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...AFGU&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model&x=45&y=5

any help would be a great help thanks


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

See this article:
http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/


----------



## roflcopter4 (Mar 4, 2008)

i will try this. It does not seem to be exactly my computer, but worth the try thanks for the help


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

In the comments, there was someone that had the same model as you that used that info to get it running.


----------



## roflcopter4 (Mar 4, 2008)

would you happen to have the link to they thread


----------



## roflcopter4 (Mar 4, 2008)

never mind i didn't get what you were saying sorry


----------

